# Anyone play WoW?



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2012)

Thinking of getting into it, but it looks like a daunting game to play without someone to show me the ropes. Wondered if anyone on here plays it and fancies taking me on as a lame sidekick to train me up once I get it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 6, 2012)

Get the QuestHelper add-on from Curse (it's free). It'll really get you through the first couple dozen levels so you can start having some fun. 

At least that's what I'd do if I played.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 6, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. Not again anyway.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 6, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> I wouldn't do it. Not again anyway.



Yeah, you should really hit up the free trail and see if you dig it from there. If you don't know anyone else who plays really it winds up being pretty boring most of the time and gets expensive (for a game) pretty quickly. 

I only got into it when two of my roommates played it.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 6, 2012)

I played for a long time and it lost it's magic for me. 
Also spend way too much time the first 2-3 years!

If I'm going to play an MMORPG it will be SWTOR, but not that excessively!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty much Max, some RL friends dragged me into it, and the time commitment end game was also absurd. Unless you have zero commitments I would generally recommend against it.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 6, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> I wouldn't do it. Not again anyway.



Ditto. I don't really get sucked back in with MMOs anymore (enough time away cleansed the drug out of my system I think).

The levels go quick in WoW now. You'll hit the freebie 20 cap in a matter of a day or two with quest helper. 60 is a matter of a week or two. 60-70 another couple weeks. The real game now pretty much starts post 70 from what our house-guest says.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

I play but not very often. I don't think I've logged in at all since Diablo 3 came out (and I've only played D3 for maybe 16 hours).


----------



## Stemp Fester (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd steer clear of it - was a much better game a couple of expansions back before they dumbed it down... I actually cancelled my sub yesterday.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm downloading the free trial now. If I get on with it I'll buy the full version. If not, I'll wait until the Elder Scrolls MMO comes out aha.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 7, 2012)

Man I miss this game...I just remember the magic of rolling my first night elf in the lovely starting area for them.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jun 7, 2012)

I still play a lot, but I think you did the right thing by getting the trial first. I know quite a few people who just can't enjoy it, so trying it out first is always a good plan of action.


----------



## wayward (Jun 7, 2012)

Still playing it. Level 85 Blood Elf (Holy/Retribution) Paladin, and Level 85 Undead (Blood/Frost) Death Knight. Can't wait for Mists of Pandaria.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

I am in the Pandaria beta and haven't even installed the client yet 

One of these days I'll have time to play.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2012)

I have to agree with WoW not having that "mojo" anymore. I honestly thought leveling was fun back during Vanilla and halfway into Burning Crusade. But as also said before, you can get to max level within a month or two. When I got Cata, it took me only a week to go from 80 to 85, and I tried to get into it, but I just couldn't. It pretty much ended my 4-year stint with WoW.

I am thinking about trying other free or FTP MMO's later on.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 7, 2012)

I cancelled my account about 3 years ago, sometime after Ulduar came out. We just got all the achievements for the zone, and I decided to quit. I played superhardcore, and at the time had an 80 ret pally... alright, it was completely decked out for all specs but I played ret the most (server first to reach 80), 80 DK, 80 Shadowpriest, and a rogue at 78 or 79. As well as another 10ish toons from 60 to 70. All geared to hell and back.

Played that pally from beta, and it had something like 1.5 years of /play. Don't think I'll ever play the game again.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 7, 2012)

I played WoW on and off for years. And when I say on and off, I mean on and off.

I started my first toon one week after WoW went retail in 2004. He didn't hit level 60 until a week before Burning Crusade launched. After that, he didn't hit level 70 until about a week before Wrath of the Lich King dropped.

I was a bit more devoted during WotLK, eventually getting good enough gear that I could start running Icecrown Citadel, but that was only shortly before Cataclysm came out.

When Cataclysm came out, I power leveled my main toon, a ret paladin, to level 85 in under two days. Even the hardcore players I knew couldn't beat me on the leveling treadmill. After that, I played for maybe another week grinding dungeons.

And then I stopped. Cold turkey. Haven't picked it up since, as the game has lost pretty much all appeal for me.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 8, 2012)

I started with the release of Zul Aman (I remember the loading screen haha), hit 70 just in time to do a few raids before WoTLK - with that I hit 80 fast and was end game until I quit just before Icecrown. It was very sudden. My PC broke so I couldn't play for 2 weeks. I found this forum and a bunch of new music and started practicing again. I uninstalled it when I got my PC back. I really miss a lot of it but I doubt I'd like it anymore - I don't have the time anyway now I have a job.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 10, 2012)

As someone who played the shit out of WoW for many years at an extremely hardcore level (few world 1sts, 2nds, etc. rank 12th worldwide guild), let me give you some friendly advice Ross.

Get a jar, put a label on it with the number 1 written on the label, and cut up a bunch of tiny pieces of paper.

Now, whenever you practice guitar or go futz around with your camera or exercise or whatever other productive shit you do, stuff a few pieces of paper in the jar. When the jar fills up, increment the number on the label by 1, empty the jar and repeat. Every time you increment the number, make the pieces of paper smaller. Stop when the number hits 85.

When the number hits 85, make several more jars for each of the above activities, and change the labels to read from neutral to friendly to honored to revered to exalted. Do the same process as above for each activity itself.

There, I just saved you from wasting the next 5 years of your life.

You're welcome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 10, 2012)

Hahaha.  I don't think I'm going to waste that much time on it. Once I've ranked up to a decent amount it will become a more casual thing.

I just started a troll hunter, loving them. Much more fun than playing a tank.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 10, 2012)

WickedSymphony said:


> As someone who played the shit out of WoW for many years at an extremely hardcore level (few world 1sts, 2nds, etc. rank 12th worldwide guild), let me give you some friendly advice Ross.
> 
> Get a jar, put a label on it with the number 1 written on the label, and cut up a bunch of tiny pieces of paper.
> 
> ...



You forgot that with each iteration he needs a slightly larger jar.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 10, 2012)

pink freud said:


> You forgot that with each iteration he needs a slightly larger jar.



Easier to just make the pieces of paper smaller, which should have the same effect


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 10, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Hahaha.  I don't think I'm going to waste that much time on it. Once I've ranked up to a decent amount it will become a more casual thing.



We all go in thinking that. So naive. 

And yes, tanking blows. DPS ftw!


----------



## bandinaboy (Jun 10, 2012)

I wasted so much time on this game. And I want to emphasize the word waste. Sure I had fun, but I played way to much, and got seriously hooked, and lost sight of the real world a little bit. Fortunately I have been clean for about a year or so, and I hear the game is nothing like it use to be. I still have friends on facebook from my guild haha. Its a interesting way to socialize with strangers is how I see it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 10, 2012)

I will not let this control me.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 10, 2012)

^^^



Sure you won't


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 10, 2012)

You should join and get on Lightbringer 

I wouldn't mind helping you out. I've got 2 85's on that server


----------



## Mexi (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got a couple characters on burning blade that I play every now and then. haven't really played much wow, and not really much of an expense so I don't mind the fee. looking forward to mists, but after that I'm probably gonna end my on/off relationship with this game.


----------



## Atomshipped (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm surprised all these people play, lol. I do too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm on Silvermoon at the moment. I take it you can carry characters across servers, you don't have to start a new one with each server?


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 11, 2012)

Last I knew you had to pay $$ (I think it's 25) to have a character moved from one server to another.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 11, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have to agree with WoW not having that "mojo" anymore. I honestly thought leveling was fun back during Vanilla and halfway into Burning Crusade. But as also said before, you can get to max level within a month or two. When I got Cata, it took me only a week to go from 80 to 85, and I tried to get into it, but I just couldn't. It pretty much ended my 4-year stint with WoW.
> 
> I am thinking about trying other free or FTP MMO's later on.



This pretty much exactly sums up my feelings, in three respects:

First of all, Cataclysm really didn't have an engaging storyline like Burning Crusade or Wrath of the Lich King. Compared to the Legion or Arthas, Deathwing is just a really weak character. Sure, he's got an interesting backstory, but it's ultimately turned him into an "OMG LOOK AT ME I'M SO EVIL" villain. The whole expansion suffers for that fact, which is tragic because some of the work they did revamping the game world to incorporate the Cataclysm was fantastic.

The second reason: in vanilla WoW, the game felt as if you were beginning an epic storyline of your own. For example, as a human starting in at the abbey, you're given a simple task from the start: "Hey, these Defias guys are stealing our crops, help us defend the place!" That alone served as the jumping off point for the storyline leading right up to the eventual face-off with Onyxia. Alas, with the new storyline, it feels like you're jumping into someone else's story that has already started playing out without you. Sure, it's just as epic in scope, but you already know the outcome by the time you start: you're eventually going to have to fight Deathwing. Conversely, Vanilla WoW's storyline had a sense of mystery in that you didn't know where it was leading you.

Third: This is more a general problem wth MMOs than a problem with WoW, but in this case, WoW acted as a catalyst. Before WoW, there was the grind. There was no MMO before WoW where you could simply follow a string of quests and find yourself at max level. As a result, you inevitably faced the prospect of the grind from the get-go. However, this allowed for more opportunities to use your imagination and shape your own character's destiny. WoW was really the first time you could start the game, accept a quest, and now that following the questlines would get you right up to max level. Because it was the first, and because the concept was so novel, it was incredibly successful. But in hindsight, the downside is that your hand is being held the entire time, and you really don't control your destiny.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 11, 2012)

Xaios said:


> This pretty much exactly sums up my feelings, in three respects:
> 
> First of all, Cataclysm really didn't have an engaging storyline like Burning Crusade or Wrath of the Lich King. Compared to the Legion or Arthas, Deathwing is just a really weak character. Sure, he's got an interesting backstory, but it's ultimately turned him into an "OMG LOOK AT ME I'M SO EVIL" villain. The whole expansion suffers for that fact, which is tragic because some of the work they did revamping the game world to incorporate the Cataclysm was fantastic.
> 
> ...



You should _really_ check out GW2 if you haven't already. 

Last weekend was another semi-open beta. I got a character up to level 15 (out of 80) in that time. There aren't really any "quest-lines" except for a personal story, so the bulk of your experience is doing quests you stumble upon and "event" quests which trigger through various means. Leveling might actually take a while, too. I did a whole starting zone (which is rated lvl 1-15) and only got up to lvl 10. You can actually take down melee mobs without taking any damage if you know what you are doing, so killing mobs that are three to six levels above you isn't a big deal. But even doing that I had to go to another starting zone to get up to 15.

Given that the game is "pay for the box but no sub" and they sell XP-boosters you can tailor your leveling speed to your desires, and even then level doesn't matter that much as if you are a level 20 in a level 10 zone, you get knocked down to level 10.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 11, 2012)

pink freud said:


> You should _really_ check out GW2 if you haven't already.
> 
> Last weekend was another semi-open beta. I got a character up to level 15 (out of 80) in that time. There aren't really any "quest-lines" except for a personal story, so the bulk of your experience is doing quests you stumble upon and "event" quests which trigger through various means. Leveling might actually take a while, too. I did a whole starting zone (which is rated lvl 1-15) and only got up to lvl 10. You can actually take down melee mobs without taking any damage if you know what you are doing, so killing mobs that are three to six levels above you isn't a big deal. But even doing that I had to go to another starting zone to get up to 15.
> 
> Given that the game is "pay for the box but no sub" and they sell XP-boosters you can tailor your leveling speed to your desires, and even then level doesn't matter that much as if you are a level 20 in a level 10 zone, you get knocked down to level 10.



I guess I could give it a shot, but the first Guild Wars was an odd experience for me. I actually enjoyed the starter zones a LOT, but after that the drop-off was precipitous. I just didn't know what to make of it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 11, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Third: This is more a general problem wth MMOs than a problem with WoW, but in this case, WoW acted as a catalyst. Before WoW, there was the grind. There was no MMO before WoW where you could simply follow a string of quests and find yourself at max level. As a result, you inevitably faced the prospect of the grind from the get-go. However, this allowed for more opportunities to use your imagination and shape your own character's destiny. WoW was really the first time you could start the game, accept a quest, and now that following the questlines would get you right up to max level. Because it was the first, and because the concept was so novel, it was incredibly successful. But in hindsight, the downside is that your hand is being held the entire time, and you really don't control your destiny.



Definitely, as an everquest player through to PoP (started before lunaria iirc the names) I NEVER HIT max level. I got to 55 of 65... That took a really really long time too.... I played for a few years 

That and every time an expansion came out, the level cap didn't get bumped, not to mention a level was not nearly as all telling as in WoW. I think the original game went to 50, then one expan gave to 60. Following that, 65 did not exist until Planes of Power, some 4 or 5 expansion later. Expansions were much the same, new continents, abilities, etc. 

You really had to work for those high levels, WoW was a joke comparatively


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 11, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't go to project1999.org

My character is still only level 54 there, fortunately I pretty much quit playing last fall


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 11, 2012)

You shouldn't of shown me that, I am getting all nostalgic now.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 16, 2012)

I've gotten bored with WoW lately. Once you get to 85 there is nothing interesting to do. All the fights are easy. Thats why I just got my Shaman to 70 stopped the level and decked him out in PVP gear for arena.


----------



## Choop (Jun 17, 2012)

I may subscribe for a month before the new expansion if for nothing else than to just fly around, explore, and goof off. It's just not as engaging for me personally anymore, and I'm not sure whether it's because of the game or because I've just moved away from it as a player. Call me crazy, but I miss stuff like having to travel to the dungeons pre-dungeon finder. :\


----------



## Severance (Jun 17, 2012)

I never played vanilla or burning crusade. I did however play WoTLK and killed that fuck. It too me like less then half of a month after cata dropped to lose interest. That's really all I gotta say.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 17, 2012)

My Troll hunter is currently at level 43, love playing him. Hunters ftw. On the Silvermoon server.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 17, 2012)

Choop said:


> I may subscribe for a month before the new expansion if for nothing else than to just fly around, explore, and goof off. It's just not as engaging for me personally anymore, and I'm not sure whether it's because of the game or because I've just moved away from it as a player. Call me crazy, but I miss stuff like having to travel to the dungeons pre-dungeon finder. :\



I kind of liked that too. especially when people die in an instance and have no idea where the hell the entrance is and run around like idiots. I barely log in anymore but will probably check out Mists and call it there


----------



## AgentOrange (Jun 18, 2012)

Imo , The trial just isn't enough for getting you into the game, the real fun starts when you it max lvl. But yeah its still the better option. I started a few months back mainly because of boredom and all. And i must say im having a blast with it ... so far


----------



## pink freud (Jun 18, 2012)

This is actually kind of cool:
World of MapCraft

I can't get text to load, though.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 18, 2012)

This is really gay but I feel bummed thinking how I used to know this game inside out and no I haven't got a clue about anything at all  I'm not even playing it nor am I intending to


----------



## Murmel (Jun 18, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I guess I could give it a shot, but the first Guild Wars was an odd experience for me. I actually enjoyed the starter zones a LOT, but after that the drop-off was precipitous. I just didn't know what to make of it.



I played Everyquest 2 and got the first Guild Wars while I was playing EQ2. At first I hated it because it was so different, hell you couldn't even jump goddamnit 
I then quit EQ2 and decided to give GW another go. Bought GW:Factions and I was hooked right away, played it for a few years then got bored with it when I had nothing left to do other than the hardcore stuff (which I hate).
Probably gonna get GW2 though, just to see what it will be like.

Be careful not to get sucked into WoW Ross. I personally wish I never took up gaming in the first place. It set me back a lot socially and made me really introverted. Not hating on gamers, just telling you that soooo many people say that "they won't get sucked into WoW", but fail instead. I actually wanted WoW really bad, but my parents wouldn't let me (still played it sometimes behind their backs).

I think I'm burnt out on video games, I can barely play anything for even an hour without getting bored nowadays. I literally went from 6-10 hours/day to maybe 30 minutes/week in a matter of days.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 18, 2012)

If I lived in Hotgirl-City, Sweden too then I wouldn't play video games either.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 18, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Be careful not to get sucked into WoW Ross. I personally wish I never took up gaming in the first place. It set me back a lot socially and made me really introverted. Not hating on gamers, just telling you that soooo many people say that "they won't get sucked into WoW", but fail instead. I actually wanted WoW really bad, but my parents wouldn't let me (still played it sometimes behind their backs).
> 
> I think I'm burnt out on video games, I can barely play anything for even an hour without getting bored nowadays. I literally went from 6-10 hours/day to maybe 30 minutes/week in a matter of days.



Oh dude if it wasn't WoW, it'd be another game.  I'm not a very people person, never have been. Always preferred escaping in games. I've never let any of them ruin me though.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 19, 2012)

I know you are a gamer, just beware, WoW is dark magic 
I'm not a people person either, but I cant even escape into games anymore.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 29, 2012)

I wouldn't mind getting back into it if I had some ss.org buddies to venture with


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 30, 2012)

I had like 20 trial accounts during vanilla and TBC, finally made a real account and played casually throughout Wrath and went semi-hardcore during Icecrown Citadel. Had a lot of fun there. I returned recently and I gotta admit things are pretty dead now. Everyone's just waiting for the new expansion to hit, leveling archeology, alts or collecting old gear. I'm hoping the new expansion will be more fun because like previously mentioned, Cata lacked a certain feel.

I guess you're already getting the hang of it, but if you need any help shoot me a PM and I'll add you on battle.NET. I'm on Draenor but we're both European servers I assume and with all the new cross-realm stuff going on I think I could still help you out if needed.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2012)

I have my troll hunter at lvl 70 at the moment.  I'm on the silvermoon server, you?


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Jul 2, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I will not let this control me.



Famous last words...


----------



## MABGuitar (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally gave in after years and years of playing on trial accounts over and over, bough the burning crusade and a month with that summer sale thing. We'll see how I like it. I already have a lvl 20 hunter but I'm not sure if I'll continue with him or not, mages look cool too!

Edit: lol didn't even finish downloading the game and already I had to reset my password due to suspicious activity on my account? Good thing I remembered my secret question from god knows how long ago.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 4, 2012)

I love playing my hunter, though in PvP he gets owned.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 6, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I love playing my hunter, though in PvP he gets owned.



Thats strange considering hunters are op in pvp xD 

They are my worst enemy as a enhancement shaman and a feral druid  Paladin not so much. I just stunlock them


----------



## Winspear (Jul 6, 2012)

My WoW days came into my mind at work last night and thought I'd share a pretty crazy story..

During my last year before quitting (duration of WOTLK), I became an achievement whore. Whenever I wasn't raiding I'd be out farming quests/rep/items in all the old zones and stuff. I think I built up like 25 titles and 120 mounts or something. 
Anyway, my dream mount had always been the Raven Lord from heroic Sethekk Halls (lvl 70 instance). I was friends with this German druid chick and we used to farm stuff together - now anyone who knows about this instance knows you need a druid to summon that boss. So the idea of farming that mount (once daily limit) as a non-druid is pretty awful. 
I was in luck though and knew I could trust her, and we set about our daily runs promising to keep it up until we both had the mount (could take years depending on luck!)
On our first day, she happened to be doing something with another friend and asked if he could come along. Jeez, why the hell not, right? Not like it's going to drop on our first run or anything. So it did. Madness. It was only right to let him roll, and of course, he won. We were devastated. Farming for 3 of these mounts would be pretty much hopeless. 
Here's where it gets nuts. I rolled a win on my mount just two days later.  Awesome mount! Sadly, she never got hers and quit playing around the same time as me. 

Our weird luck extended even further..Throughout this time we were also farming Zul Gurub for the tiger and raptor (she already had the raptor). On another random day, we bought a friend along, the raptor dropped, and they won the roll. 

Oh, the hours wasted


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 16, 2012)

So I finally got my character up to level 85 this weekend and immediately regretted it. I went from doing ok in bg's to being completely useless. Will I even be able to compete if I get all of the initial lvl 390 pvp gear?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 18, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> So I finally got my character up to level 85 this weekend and immediately regretted it. I went from doing ok in bg's to being completely useless. Will I even be able to compete if I get all of the initial lvl 390 pvp gear?



Yeah, there are some levels where it's useless to do BG unless you're fully geared out. I'm concentrating on doing dungeons and getting better gear before going back to doing BGs. 

What server you on?


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 19, 2012)

Problem is the only way to get pvp gear is to pvp so I have to keep being useless for a few weeks until I can get some gear 

I play a warrior on Cairne, was the class I used to play pre-BC. The game has changed a lot. Everything is way faster. I'm thinking about rolling a character and actually playing all of the levels, though - I just did the scroll of resurrection and started out as a lvl 80 so don't even know what abilities I have yet. Last night I discovered that there were these things called glyphs


----------

